# Winlogin.exe und alles was dazugehört ->wie bekom ich es



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

hab mir Winlogin eingefangen, soll laut Hijackthis unter C:/Windows/system32/winlogin.exe zu finden sein.
Finde ich da aber leider nicht.
Hier nochmal die Hijackthis log vielleicht noch anderer Müll dabei?

http://www.hijackthis.de/logfiles/83e25bd4fa646e5f558eca60a7e86056.html

z.B. die weiteren Dateien unter system32?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

sollte natürlich in der überschrift heißen, wie bekomm ich es weg.


----------



## Gluko (20 Dezember 2004)

Hallo d.,

hast Du auch in der Dateiansicht die Systemdateien als "nicht ausgeblendet" markiert?

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

hi, klar. 
Is ne komische Sache. Kann im Task-Manager sehen, dass die Datei aktiv ist, kann sie jedoch komischer weise nirgends auf der Festplatte finden.


----------



## Counselor (20 Dezember 2004)

d schrieb:
			
		

> hi, klar. Is ne komische Sache. Kann im Task-Manager sehen, dass die Datei aktiv ist, kann sie jedoch komischer weise nirgends auf der Festplatte finden.


Wenn es ein Windows XP PC ist:
1) Installations-CD einlegen
2) PC von der CD starten
3) Reparaturmodus (=Wiederherstellungskonsole) von Windows wählen
4) An der Kommandozeile mit dem Adminpasswort anmelden
5) mit listsvc alle Services anzeigen lassen und kucken, ob deine WINLOGIN.EXE gelistet ist
6) disable C:/Windows/system32/winlogin.exe  eingeben
7) del C:/Windows/system32/winlogin.exe eingeben
8) PC neu starten.


----------



## Mondsau (24 Dezember 2004)

*ich kann mich entsinnen,*

daß der erste Sasser-Befall, den ich zu reinigen hatte, eine "Winlogon.exe" im Startbereich aufgerufen hatte, meines Wissens nach als Teil von "ICQ-lite" getarnt. Nach Abschalten der Systemwiederherstellung und einem abgesicherten Neustart konnte das Teil eliminiert werden.

Mondsau


----------

